# Eclipse WTP/AXIS mit TomCat 5.5.02 ./. TomCat 5.5.17



## MRM62 (28. Jul 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich kämpfe gerade mit AXIS. Ich habe eine funktionierende Eclipse 3.2 WebToolPlattform mit Driver 1.5 / TomCat 5.5.02 Umgebung. Wenn ich einen WebService deployen möchte, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, keine Rechte.
Beim googlen habe ich dann gefunden, dass erst ab TomCat 5.5.15 die TomCat-User.xml richtig unterstützt wird.

Also TomCat geladen (aktuelle 5.5.17). Hier hapert es jedoch schon am Start von TomCat. Sobald ich dem Server eine Applikation zuweise, startet er nicht mehr (Fehlermeldung am Ende).

Hat jemand eine Idee. Ich habe schon alle möglichen server.xml & web.xml Variationen getestet. Thx im voraus.

Grüße Matthias

- Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
- Initialization processed in 1562 ms
- Set JAAS app name Catalina
- Starting service Catalina
- Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.17
- XML validation disabled
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:294)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:432)
Caused by: java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.apache.naming.NamingContextBindingsEnumeration.<init>(Ljava/util/Iterator;Ljavax/naming/ContextV
	at org.apache.naming.resources.FileDirContext.listBindings(FileDirContext.java:337)
	at org.apache.naming.resources.ProxyDirContext.listBindings(ProxyDirContext.java:515)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.ExtensionValidator.validateApplication(ExtensionValidator.java:142)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4035)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1013)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1013)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:709)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:551)
	... 6 more


----------



## MRM62 (28. Jul 2006)

Hallo NG,

ich habe jetzt wieder TomCat 5.5.02 aktiviert und mal folgendes getestet. JDBC-Realm für WEBAPP ausgeschaltet und dann WebService erstellt. Läuft einwandfrei.
Im Prinzip reicht mir die Version 5.5.0.2. Nur was gibt es für einen workaround, trotz REALM den WebService zu deployen?
Mit Realm erhalte ich nachstehende Fehlermeldung:
IWAB0489E Error when deploying Web service to Axis runtime
  axis-admin failed with  {http://xml.apache.org/axis/}HTTP (401)Unauthorized

Grüße Matthias


----------

